# Help with Plant ID



## yamgnop (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone know what purple stem plant this is?


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That looks like a Ludwigia, perhaps a Ludwigia Repens Rubin but I am not sure.


----------

